# Will this be the weekend?



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, gang I'm giving it another try this weekend. Hopefully I'll see bait fish. If there's baitfish running along my farvorite jetties I'll be thrilled. It's getting late in the summer and the fishing should pick-up. 
After two weeks of layin low I'm ready(with light tackle)for the snapper blues. I've gotten older and the HIT is the most exciting part of the sport.
See Ya


----------

